# Another Backcountry discount outlet?



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2008)

just in time for the new ski season... I got an e-mail alerting me to yet another site i'll have to keep tabs on.

http://www.tramdock.com/


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> just in time for the new ski season... I got an e-mail alerting me to yet another site i'll have to keep tabs on.
> 
> http://www.tramdock.com/



Yep. Tramdock used to be just a satellite site for Backcountry's ski gear. Now it's been converted to a ODAT (one deal at a time) site like SAC and Chainlove, but specializing in ski gear.


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2008)

My wallet weeps....


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 2, 2008)

Is it going to always be continuous or only certain days?


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Is it going to always be continuous or only certain days?



I suspect it will follow the current SAC and Chainlove approach.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

BTW, I added the Tramdock feed to the *Daily Gear Deals* forum.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2008)

severine said:


> My wallet weeps....



seriously

For whatever reason, it wasn't until a couple of weeks ago that I caught the steep and cheap bug.  Now I got it bad and tramdock will only make things worse


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2008)

I am going to try and act as if I never saw this thread.....


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I am going to try and act as if I never saw this thread.....



Good luck with that!


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 2, 2008)

oh crap another feed to add...

I also feed whiskey militia even though I don't snowboard... there's a deal on there once in a while too..


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

They've had some really nice stuff on here the past two days, luckily I have been able to control my spending.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

If I wouldn't have bought my Nordica Blowers earlier this summer..I would have been all over the Rossi Scratch Steeze which were up yesterday for $289


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> They've had some really nice stuff on here the past two days, luckily I have been able to control my spending.



couldn't resist.. just ordered new pants!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> couldn't resist.. just ordered new pants!



I've already made my first purchase on the too, last week they has the Rossi Z Series cargo bag for $31 shipped. Should be here in a few days.

BTW user name and passwords worked fine from SAC and CL.


----------



## severine (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't remember my username & password for SAC.  

Made my first purchase, too.  Helly Hanson base layer tops.  A lot of really tempting offers recently...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 9, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/35498-oakley-crowbar-goggles-iridium-lens.html

Only a couple pairs left and they have them in black.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/35498-oakley-crowbar-goggles-iridium-lens.html
> 
> Only a couple pairs left and they have them in black.



yikes I missed them..


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/35498-oakley-crowbar-goggles-iridium-lens.html
> 
> Only a couple pairs left and they have them in black.



Looks like they have more back up


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2008)

This site is killing me. I bought 3 smartwool socks the other day and some Oakley A-frames last night. I almost grabbed a pair of the Head Monster 82's but I knew that would have me sleeping in the garage. I need to stop looking. I won't miss any deals if I don't check. Right? :smash:


----------



## mondeo (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm waiting for some good Smith goggles.

I've been pretty good with these sites. I think I've only gotten some socks and a tuning kit so far.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2008)

Just call me a shopaholic, got purchases on all three now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2008)

Bought 2 pair of gloves today.

I'm having stuff shipped to work so my wife doesn't see the packages. That way I can just sneak them in with my ski gear. :smash:


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 13, 2008)

anyone able to use tramdock on a blackberry?  it takes forever to load, and then I can't order anything


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/35498-oakley-crowbar-goggles-iridium-lens.html
> 
> Only a couple pairs left and they have them in black.



they're back.. $46.88.. so tempting....


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 17, 2008)

The do fit great with a Giro G10 helmet! The other day they had them up without the iridium lenses for around $35.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 17, 2008)

Snatched up a pair of Smith Phenoms, $40.63.

Seeing as how I have a Smith helmet, I figure my best bet for goggle fit is Smith goggles. Platinum mirror lens, which I'm not thrilled about, but we'll see how it goes. I'll have enough time up north to adjust for Sundown if I need to change something. Probably get a yellow lens for cloudy/night skiing.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2008)

ug... another one.. i'm having a hard time keeping track of all these.

http://www.whiskeymilitia.com/

this one appears to be snowboard oriented. I need new pants, i'll have to watch this site too!!


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 26, 2008)

Giro Fuse on Tramdock for $50!!! I don't need one but I want to buy one just because It's $50!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> ug... another one.. i'm having a hard time keeping track of all these.
> 
> http://www.whiskeymilitia.com/
> 
> this one appears to be snowboard oriented. I need new pants, i'll have to watch this site too!!



That one has actually been up for a while, the next one after SAC IIRC.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 27, 2008)

I noticed this little gem tonight. 







I guess BC has hired GSS to do freelance work for their marketing department.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I noticed this little gem tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol..I didn't invent steeze..


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW I just love waiting for left over junk that no one else wants to show up on those sites.
Support your local ski shop!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 6, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> Support your local ski shop!



Not if I can buy it for less than half the price on Tramdock or SAC. :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW - For those who use my SAC Tracker website; there are tracker sites for the three other BC.com one deal at a time sites that I know about.  You can find the links in my signature.  And... just for Andy, they all have different nifty sound bytes to alert you of new deals...


----------



## WJenness (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW - For those who use my SAC Tracker website; there are tracker sites for the three other BC.com one deal at a time sites that I know about.  You can find the links in my signature.  And... just for Andy, they all have different nifty sound bytes to alert you of new deals...



I just had like 3 people look at me funny when "SAC ALERT SAC ALERT" played.

Thanks Brian.

-w


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I just had like 3 people look at me funny when "SAC ALERT SAC ALERT" played.
> 
> Thanks Brian.
> 
> -w


Wait til the others pipe up.  I think they'll all soon become favorites.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 6, 2008)

severine said:


> Wait til the others pipe up.  I think they'll all soon become favorites.



I think I'll leave my headphones plugged into my laptop now...

-w


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

You can turn off the audio alerts.  I do that.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I just had like 3 people look at me funny when "SAC ALERT SAC ALERT" played.
> 
> Thanks Brian.
> 
> -w



:lol: Yeah, I have to leave my speakers turned down pretty low to avoid awkward moments at work.  There's been a few times that they were turned up a bit, for whatever reason, and a SAC Alert came through while someone was in my cube with me.  I just kept doing what I was doing like I didn't even hear it.  No one has yet to ask me what the hell it is. 

The sounds for the new tracker sites are sure to gain some attention if played in the wrong setting.  Especially WhiskeyMilitia (IMHO). :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

severine said:


> You can turn off the audio alerts.  I do that.





No respect....


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> No respect....


If I don't do that, I get double alerts because of your side of the computer.  See, it's logical, not disrespectful.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 6, 2008)

How come if I click the WhiskeyMilitia tracker link in your sig it brings me to the Tramdock Tracker?


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How come if I click the WhiskeyMilitia tracker link in your sig it brings me to the Tramdock Tracker?



Because he's an incompetent hack job?


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How come if I click the WhiskeyMilitia tracker link in your sig it brings me to the Tramdock Tracker?


Because he pasted the wrong link for it. 

Should be: http://tracker.bvibert.com/?site=WhiskeyMilitia


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How come if I click the WhiskeyMilitia tracker link in your sig it brings me to the Tramdock Tracker?



What she said...



severine said:


> Because he pasted the wrong link for it.
> 
> Should be: http://tracker.bvibert.com/?site=WhiskeyMilitia



:smash:



Greg said:


> Because he's an incompetent hack job?



:smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 6, 2008)

I guess I am your only fan, but then again it took me 2 days to click the link...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I guess I am your only fan, but then again it took me 2 days to click the link...



Well, at least _someone_ finally let me know about my error...  Thanks!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the trackers Brian. I open up the SAC tracker every time I get on my pc. I was going to ask if you were going to make a Tramdock tracker but I didn't want to seem pushy. :-D Now I'll have to see if I can just show some self control and not spend my mortgage payments on ski gear.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

Not to diminish the nice work Brian did, but you folks know about this site right?

http://www.gearattack.com/


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Not to diminish the nice work Brian did, but you folks know about this site right?
> 
> http://www.gearattack.com/



Yeah, but it's still not nearly as cool as my sites...


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, but it's still not nearly as cool as my sites...



I like them because they send SMS to my Blackberry so I know when a new deal has gone up.  They also give you the history of the item on the details pages

http://sac.gearattack.com/
http://wm.gearattack.com/
http://chain.gearattack.com/
http://tram.gearattack.com/


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2008)

No offense to Brian, but I like the Firefox plug-ins.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> No offense to Brian, but I like the Firefox plug-ins.



None taken.  I made mine as a fun thing to do, when there were no other options for tracking.  I had ideas to do everything that _other_ trackers do, and more, but just never had a chance to do it.  I don't really put a whole lot of work into it, just occasional updates when something breaks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> None taken.  I made mine as a fun thing to do, when there were no other options for tracking.  I had ideas to do everything that _other_ trackers do, and more, but just never had a chance to do it.  I don't really put a whole lot of work into it, just occasional updates when something breaks.



I also like the MacSAC tracker on my mac. That's a separate application with windows that pop-up when something new comes on-line.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> No offense to Brian, but I like the Firefox plug-ins.



I just installed the Firefox plug-ins tonight...very cool indeed!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2010)

new (to me) Gear Trade seems to be another backcountry affliated site. i read elsewhere that Gear Trade is where tramdock/SAC/ et al sell their returns?

anyone have experience buying from them?


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 24, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> new (to me) Gear Trade seems to be another backcountry affliated site. i read elsewhere that Gear Trade is where tramdock/SAC/ et al sell their returns?
> 
> anyone have experience buying from them?


I have.  Bought my 2nd pair of A-Line's from them for $40.


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 25, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> new (to me) Gear Trade seems to be another backcountry affliated site. i read elsewhere that Gear Trade is where tramdock/SAC/ et al sell their returns?
> 
> anyone have experience buying from them?



Last year I bought a pair of Watea 84's from geartrade, BC was the seller. The skis were mounted once but looked like they were never used. I think I paid $210 for them. Just be cautious because anyone can sell stuff on there.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> Last year I bought a pair of Watea 84's from geartrade, BC was the seller. The skis were mounted once but looked like they were never used. I think I paid $210 for them. Just be cautious because anyone can sell stuff on there.



can you tell who the seller is before you buy?


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, when you click on an item, if you look at the top right corner it shows the "seller ratings". Back Country was the seller of the Wateas I bought so I felt comfortable pulling the trigger. Just like Ebay or Craigslist it's buyer beware. More often than not you'll end up with a good deal.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> new (to me) Gear Trade seems to be another backcountry affliated site. i read elsewhere that Gear Trade is where tramdock/SAC/ et al sell their returns?
> 
> anyone have experience buying from them?



I looked into it, but I couldn't find where BC was connected to the Gear Trade.  They do sell a lot of stuff there though.  In general I think it's a good site.  I don't remember if I've actually bought anything on it, but I did sell a pair of Oakley goggles easily.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 2, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I looked into it, but I couldn't find where BC was connected to the Gear Trade.  They do sell a lot of stuff there though.  In general I think it's a good site.  I don't remember if I've actually bought anything on it, but I did sell a pair of Oakley goggles easily.



I remember them advertising it when it first came out. Maybe it's on it's own now, but it did spawn from the BC/SAC empire.

I bought a pair of kids bindings for $5 a few years ago.


----------

